# keylayout FI --> EN --> FI lennosta ?  *Ratkaistu*

## Juha

Tervehdys,

Löytyykö keinoa heittää lennosta keylayout FI --> EN --> FI, koska suomalaisessa näppäinasettelussa

erikoismerkit ovat hyvin hankalilla paikoilla. Kaikki jotka ovat vähänkään koodanneet, varmasti tietävät

mitä tarkoitan. Käytän Fluxboxia ja tarve tälle näppäinasettelun vaihdolle on ainakin eclipse-sdk:n ja xtermin

käytössä..

EDIT: eli tämä hoiti homman

```

setxkbmap -layout us

setxkbmap -layout fi

```

----------

## linuxtuxhellsinki

Taisi onnistua kun lisäsi kielen näppikselle xorg.confiin, itselläni oli läppärissä "fi,de" ja sen näppisasetuksen sai vaihdettua muistaakseni painamalla oikeanpuoleista AltGr:ää tai Ctrl:ää ja Shiftiä yhtäaikaa   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Flammie

 *linuxtuxhellsinki wrote:*   

> Taisi onnistua kun lisäsi kielen näppikselle xorg.confiin, itselläni oli läppärissä "fi,de" ja sen näppisasetuksen sai vaihdettua muistaakseni painamalla oikeanpuoleista AltGr:ää tai Ctrl:ää ja Shiftiä yhtäaikaa  

 

XkbOptionseissa voi määritellä millä asetteluja vaihdetaan, tyyliin Option "XkbOptions"   "grp:alt_shift_toggle".

----------

## entity

```
setxkbmap -layout us

setxkbmap -layout fi

```

----------

## Juha

 *entity wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> setxkbmap -layout us
> 
> ...

 

Kiitokset, tämä hoiti homman  :Smile: 

----------

## linuxtuxhellsinki

Mitäs jos lisäisit sen us:n xorg.conffiin kuten ehdotettiin niin saisit vaihdettua asetuksia kahta nappia painamalla   :Rolling Eyes: 

```
Option "XkbLayout"  "fi,us"

Option "XkbOptions" "grp:alt_shift_toggle"
```

----------

## Juha

 *linuxtuxhellsinki wrote:*   

> Mitäs jos lisäisit sen us:n xorg.conffiin kuten ehdotettiin niin saisit vaihdettua asetuksia kahta nappia painamalla  
> 
> ```
> Option "XkbLayout"  "fi,us"
> 
> ...

 

Näppäimistöstä löytyy noita ylimääräisiä multimedianäppäimiä, joten lisäsin tämän toiminnallisuuden näille näppäimille .xbindkeys:iin.

----------

